# A SAR Tech EX



## WingsofFury (9 May 2009)

Hi there everyone, 

Just thought I'd share a report I just finished on 424 Squadrons 2009 SAR EX that happened over the last couple of days up in Barrie, ON.  Enjoy, and please feel free to comment or move this to another forum if it is unsuitable here.

SAR TECHS TAKE FLIGHT IN BARRIE


----------



## Sf2 (9 May 2009)

nice photos, but your sensor needs a serious cleaning


----------



## WingsofFury (9 May 2009)

Couldn't agree more - that's the problem when you're switching lenses while grass and other assorted dirt is being blown around... 

Methinks it's time to get another camera body.  

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Sf2 (9 May 2009)

what are you shooting with?


----------



## WingsofFury (10 May 2009)

I'm shooting w/ the original Canon Rebel XT, and I was using 2 lenses:  the kit lens, and a 75-300mm non IS lens for some of the more distant shots.  I was shooting in AV mode for the "Treatment and static shots" and in TV mode to try to get the prop blur from the Herc and Griffs.

I only picked it up last August and have spent the winter shooting birds with it to get used to settings and such.

Any help you want to provide is more than welcome!  Maybe via pm because I don't know if members here will find it relevant to the forum we're in.


----------



## aesop081 (10 May 2009)

WingsofFury said:
			
		

> , and a 75-300mm non IS lens for some of the more distant shots.



Spend the money and get the 70-300 IS and be done with it. I was using the non-IS 75-300 and regreted it it ever since. All my pictures could have been alot better. The IS performs way better with moving subjects and has way better glass.


----------



## WingsofFury (10 May 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion CDN Aviator.  I thought about your suggestion when I was doing homework for a zoom lens purchase, but I felt that I needed to get some experience shooting with a non IS lens to further my ability to take decent photos without the help of, forgive me, a "machine."

What I'm hoping to do this summer is to use my current setup (the one described above) and then at the end of the air show season I was going to pick up a 40D body with a 100-400mm IS lens and practice on birds with it over the fall and winter so that I can get used to it by next years show season.

Thoughts?


----------

